# New to the forum need advice and help.



## Kaybee (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello my name is Kimberly and I just rescued two puppies yesterday from an abandon trailer park.. I have two other dogs and i've had dogs before but never puppies I have no idea how old they are what breed they are or anything... I've made vet appointments and its not for another two weeks. 1. there booked 2. its going to cost me a good $300 maybe more.. They are eat puppy food and drinking water.. I think the brother is blind in one eye....They have fleas and there poop is a little wet..My question is can i give them a bath.. or no will it hurt them?? I just never had puppies and i have way to big of a heart to leave them at the trailor park and put then in a pound when i know i can give them a home and take care of them... Thanks so much in advance any advice i will love to take!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it'll be alright to give them a bath. Just be really gentle, and make sure the water is warm at a comfortable temperature. Talk to them in a calm and soothing voice, try not to get shampoo in their eyes (use a wet rag if you need to clean their faces), and it might help to have a shallow depth to start with. Have some tasty treats, like meat and feed them through the experience to keep them calm and happy. When you're done, try to towel dry the best that you can, a hair dryer might scare them. After you're all that give them lots of love and attention. I think they'll feel much better when they're clean


----------

